# Best place to order quantity of 1 rhinestone transfer?



## ooodsie (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a client who wants a rhinestone tank - this is not the sort of thing I really want to get into just yet I don't think .. anyone have a recommendation of the lowest cost place to order ONE custom order rhinestone transfer from?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

there are several of us on the forum who do custom..I would list your location and see if there are any near you. This will cut down on mailing...although priority mail may be the save some.The factors that determine the costs are:
1) type of stone..chinese, korean or machine cut
2) size of transfer
3) is it an outline or fill
4) is your art work vector...if not it should be or you may have conversion costs

you will have several options...do they use a vinyl cutting system or engraving or perhaps a cam machine.

maybe if you were more specific in your design request you might get more response as no one wants to quote in the blind

and no this is not a self promo as I am pretty busy right now...but someone may give you more info if you answer the notes above


----------



## ooodsie (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks! 

My client is looking to recreate something like the following photo:
Short Sleeve Personalized Rhinestone T-shirt - Bride T-Shirts, Bridesmaid T-Shirts, Bride Tank Tops, Bridesmaid Tank Tops

So I'd estimate maybe 7x3 size. Not sure the type of crystals, nothing too expensive .. not sure if you can go by what the person in the above photo used. 

I am in PA in between Philly & Trenton, NJ. 

And yes, since it's just text I will have a Vector image.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

That should be easy to do. For reference I believe the text is in Edwardian Script. If your vendor does not have there are free downloads...just google it


----------

